# Ovolo Profile For External Door



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for suitable 1/2" shank router cutter that can cut an ovolo quarter round profile of a suitable size. This would be to use as a base to carve egg and dart moulding on an external door curve, see attached screen shot.
Also what sort of dimensions would I be looking for in a suitable cutter, by dimensions I mean see other attached.

I assume I'm looking for an ovolo shaped cutter to use as a base to carve the egg and dart?

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a place to start looking Peter. If the profile is very small then it's more likely to come as a 1/4 shank bit. Freud Tools


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for suitable 1/2" shank router cutter that can cut an ovolo quarter round profile of a suitable size. This would be to use as a base to carve egg and dart moulding on an external door curve, see attached screen shot.
> Also what sort of dimensions would I be looking for in a suitable cutter, by dimensions I mean see other attached.
> 
> ...


You do need an ovolo cutter and dimensions will be determined by your project. 

If you are doing this on a jewelry box top then the diameter and radius will be small to fit the thickness of the top. 

If you are working on a large heavy mantle piece you maybe looking at 2 1/2" or larger diameter and you might want an oval profile for the radius portion of the bit instead of the round over type bit, depends your final design.

Remember you are in charge when it comes to design. It might not have to be a standard Egg and Dart it could have every other dart reversed or be a double egg and dart. This bit just cuts the stock quickly to get rid of the waste material.


----------

